# what do u do for a living??



## toneloc (Aug 26, 2012)

jus curious what everyone does ?

locomotive engineer


----------



## sfstud33 (Aug 26, 2012)

Former computer engineer.

I now run a Christian Bookshop, and i love to juice on the side. Jesus still loves me.


----------



## toneloc (Aug 26, 2012)

the bible doesnt say not to JUICE


----------



## ken Sass (Aug 26, 2012)

retired military


----------



## curls (Aug 26, 2012)

business owner


----------



## 69nites (Aug 26, 2012)

Pipefitter/welder


----------



## traviswyliedime (Aug 26, 2012)

warehouse supervisor/personal trainer


----------



## JOMO (Aug 26, 2012)

Represent!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 26, 2012)

Gay Porn Director


----------



## toneloc (Aug 26, 2012)

PillarofBalance said:


> Gay Porn Director



where can i sign up...does ur souce have a website lol


----------



## 63Vette (Aug 26, 2012)

Fitness Model, Porn Star, Breast Lump Checker, Amateur Gynecologist, Philanthropist, and I help unwed mothers get their start.

Other than that I am a professional ... that's it.... just a professional.... (hint: a minimum of a Master's Degree is required to do my job.)

Not to flame on anyone at all - but I seriously can't say any more than that.... it's a great thread and I'm sorry I can't share more!


----------



## 63Vette (Aug 26, 2012)

PillarofBalance said:


> Gay Porn Director



This is a scam ^^^ after hours and hours of 'working' I finally realized he doesn't even have Cameras. 

He probably lied about the $650,000 check that is "on the way" too ... sheez.


----------



## Pikiki (Aug 27, 2012)

Military ( about to get the fuck out )


----------



## theminister (Aug 27, 2012)

Investment Banker


----------



## sfstud33 (Aug 27, 2012)

TheMinister said:


> Investment Banker



There are two kinds of people that live in Hong Kong. Bankers and everyone else


----------



## theminister (Aug 27, 2012)

sfstud33 said:


> There are two kinds of people that live in Hong Kong. Bankers and everyone else



Yeah a lot of bankers here. Hehe I think it's cool what you do now though, a Christian bookshop, when retirement closes in, keeping myself well read with own bookshop would be amazing. Either that or a sports shop


----------



## grind4it (Aug 27, 2012)

Corporate Asshole


----------



## Live2Train (Aug 27, 2012)

Wish I worked, but for not I'll say I'm retired.


----------



## Jada (Aug 27, 2012)

PillarofBalance said:


> Gay Porn Director



lmfao))


----------



## DJ21 (Aug 27, 2012)

Ex Military/Student


----------



## Jada (Aug 27, 2012)

grind4it said:


> Corporate Asshole



lmfaO=D>=))


----------



## LeanHerm (Aug 27, 2012)

Clean water!!


----------



## chicken wing (Aug 27, 2012)

Vac truck driver in oilfields


----------



## djkneegrow (Aug 27, 2012)

I work in a clothing distribution warehouse.


----------



## Shane1974 (Aug 27, 2012)

Environmental Engineer.


----------



## Patriot1405 (Aug 27, 2012)

Operating Engineer


----------



## gymrat827 (Aug 27, 2012)

wire & cable sales.  rail + telecom.


----------



## Rip (Aug 27, 2012)

musician and currently a student


----------



## TheLupinator (Aug 27, 2012)

TheMinister said:


> Investment Banker



Congrats, that's a tough industry to break. You mind me asking where you went to school? I'm a 2nd year mba but it ain't ivy league so I wasn't even gonna bother trying ib...


----------



## ccpro (Aug 28, 2012)

Project Mngr. underground utilities.  I'm in the "shit business"!!!


----------



## corvettels3 (Aug 28, 2012)

toneloc said:


> the bible doesnt say not to JUICE



amen to that..


----------



## theminister (Aug 28, 2012)

mlupi319 said:


> Congrats, that's a tough industry to break. You mind me asking where you went to school? I'm a 2nd year mba but it ain't ivy league so I wasn't even gonna bother trying ib...



I studied economics at London school of economics. It's not as hard as you think. MBA might help. CFA would be better. One of the divisional managing directors of an investment bank who I am friends with used to work as a market trader. Depends where you live too, you are more likely to get work in new York, London, or Hong Kong, than utah if you get my meaning. I have been here for 17 years.


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Aug 28, 2012)

well i have 2 jobs,first im a research Entomologist for the USDA,i do reaesrch on insects on crops like cotton,soybeans and corn,and of course i farm as well.......Its hell when i hold a Master's Degree and I farm lol.....j/k i love it though

well make that 3 jobs,i am a guitarist with a heavy metal band when time permits,i sorta try and live back in the 80's when i get up on stage lol


----------



## Sleazy E (Aug 28, 2012)

Export furniture manufactured in China. Wholesale operation.


----------



## Spear (Aug 30, 2012)

Gay porn STAR


----------



## Yaya (Aug 30, 2012)

i am a stunt double for robin williams


----------



## milleniumgirl (Aug 30, 2012)

I used to work as a trilingual executive secretary.  Then as a medical assistant at the General Hospital and now I work for the administration.


----------



## theminister (Aug 30, 2012)

Belgium, dutct and german?


----------



## milleniumgirl (Aug 30, 2012)

TheMinister said:


> Belgium, dutct and german?



French, English and Dutch


----------



## R1rider (Sep 1, 2012)

Commercial pilot

plan on doing my MBA starting this spring


----------



## Onlythebestwilldo (Sep 1, 2012)

Super spark(electrician)


----------



## DF (Sep 1, 2012)

I listen to fat out of shape people complain about back, knee ect... pain.  Most of them severely over weight & have no idea why they are in pain.  Gah! (sorry venting)


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 1, 2012)

I pose naked for SI


----------



## R1rider (Sep 1, 2012)

^^ haha, you do have the abs


----------



## Illtemper (Sep 1, 2012)

I used to be a plumber, economy went down and so did construction that took my union plumbing job....... 

Now I own and work as a powder/ceramic coater.. Not a busy as I would like and just starting out like this in this economy kind of sucks... 

If the economy comes back, I'll be plumbing again.. Unless I get lucky and get some big account for powder coating........

If you got anything you wanna get done with powdercoating, hit me up!


----------



## DF (Sep 1, 2012)

Illtemper said:


> I used to be a plumber, economy went down and so did construction that took my union plumbing job.......
> 
> Now I own and work as a powder/ceramic coater.. Not a busy as I would like and just starting out like this in this economy kind of sucks...
> 
> ...



Can you do Herms balls?


----------



## Illtemper (Sep 2, 2012)

Dfeaton said:


> Can you do Herms balls?



Sure can!! Balls & bungholes get a special 20% off if done at the same time!)


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 2, 2012)

u better bring the hedge clippers if u wanna do herms balls


----------



## Illtemper (Sep 2, 2012)

Lmao! I don't "clean" anything bro, they better come clean or the 400 degree oven will take care of it...  LOL!!


----------



## SuperP (Sep 6, 2012)

Military.  Was an Armor guy, now Assistant Program manager.


----------



## fognozzle (Sep 7, 2012)

Mortgage Banker


----------



## St0ked (Sep 8, 2012)

Warehouse manager for a company called Bur-Lane. We cut and sell plastic for big signs and stuff like that....... It's okay for now I guess


----------



## bubbagump (Oct 4, 2012)

Carpenter, farmer, gunsmith.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 4, 2012)

I got fired on my day off


----------



## bubbagump (Oct 4, 2012)

Brother Bundy said:


> I got fired on my day off



Haaaa! My little brother did the same thing.  He called in sick the weekend we put a roof on his house and sent a text to one of his buddies about how we were fixin to hammer down on some beers.  What do you know, he sent it to his boss on accident....


----------

